# Video of last years Makeup War at Eastern Haunters Con!



## TheMonsterMaze (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/video2.htm

Do you have what it takes to win this year?
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/makeupwar.htm

Michael
(Yea, that's me talking about the rules)
Bruner

The National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com

P.S. Last years winner was the zombie police girl from Terror Behind the Walls 
- what clinched her win was that her make up job *DID* something (she bled by 
use of hand pump in her pocket.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There were some creepily lovely folks in that video (I also liked the shot of the girl fanning her makeup so it would dry).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I was at EHC. How'd I miss this? Damn rum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't wait to get there next year.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hey - I'm in the video (for a fraction of a second). It was awsome watching all the teams and their techniques.


----------



## Tequila325 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow the convention looks like a lot of fun
i definitely would like to go but i don't know if i can
i wish i had the talent to do the make up wars but no way am i even close to that good


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some nice stuff there under pressure. Is everyone just given a box of stuff, and they have to choose to use whatever is in it?

Wish I could enter, but my family will have me tied up for a few more years here methinks.


----------

